# 70ish year old drip leg



## Finnegans'_way (Apr 1, 2016)

Leaking drip leg on an old end of main steam trap. It was filled right up to the bottom of the tee


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

Guess it did it's job.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's a lot of sediment.


----------



## Plumber patt (Jan 26, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> That's a lot of sediment.


Looks about 70 years worth...:whistling2:


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Curious how the mains look?


----------



## Finnegans'_way (Apr 1, 2016)

The mains are failing in several places. This customer had a pretty bad leak on thier condensate tank that was ignored for a long time. The heating system has been generally neglected for several years.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

old steam systems need alot of TLC..whenever I do service or install a new boiler, I put in chemicals for corrosion and to break up the oils in the system for a dryer steam, and explain to the owners this should be done on a regular basis..


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> old steam systems need alot of TLC..whenever I do service or install a new boiler, I put in chemicals for corrosion and to break up the oils in the system for a dryer steam, and explain to the owners this should be done on a regular basis..


Be carful there was a old system that a contractor added a chemical feeder on and it broke 30 years of sludge loose and literally packed every trap full of sludge.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

wyrickmech said:


> Be carful there was a old system that a contractor added a chemical feeder on and it broke 30 years of sludge loose and literally packed every trap full of sludge.


True that... only treatment done should right after the installation. . I use steammaster tablets, half the dosage recommended on package


----------

